# Color change?



## kjphoto04 (Feb 17, 2009)

When I got Petunia her facial scales were more white and now it seems that she is starting to turn brown? She just shed also, that is when I noticed it.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 17, 2009)

Well she is probably pretty young im assuming, their heads are bright green when they are first born and then it fades away after time and sheds, they will change at a young age like that with shedding...just maturing i guess, thats all.


----------



## Tux (Feb 18, 2009)

Tegu's can get darker or lighter as they grow and shed, it's normal however a picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 18, 2009)

true pictures are great to have posted. also my tegu has changed colors a few times going from light to dark then back to much lighter, also with age your tegu stomach will start to turn an orange like color that looks real cool to


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is her in october




and her now


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 19, 2009)

whoa!! mine didnt change that much, thats crazy. one thing i am confused about is the size of your tegu. my tegu grew 19 inches in under 4 months. is your diet and heating where it should be?


----------



## Schnab (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow that's a pretty dramatic colour change! I've read that tegus change colour through out their entire life. Mine's turning whiter.


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes heating and food ios right, The picture above was taken a lot closer then the one below it. She is sleeping most of the week now though, every now and then I will see her and feed her.


----------

